# 11th Annual Titlum Tatlum Bayou Fishing Tournament



## cap'n saltgrass (May 18, 2005)

11TH ANNUAL TITLUM TATLUM BAYOU FISHING TOURNAMENT

SPONSORED BY: MOORE SUPPLY,VORTENS, WATTS REGULATOR , 
CHAMPIONS MARKETING 
(Each will donate additional $500.00 to the pot)

100 % PAYBACK(minus tournament expense)

1ST, 2ND, 3RD, Place for Redfish, Trout, and Flounder
(Redfish entered must be 20 to 28 inches)
(Prize will be awarded for Redfish with most spots)

"DOOR PRIZES"
(must be present to win)

Fishing Begins: 4:00 p.m. - August 10, 2007
Fishing Ends: 1:00 p.m.- August 12, 2007

Entry Fee: $20.00 Per Person

Weigh-In - At Bayhouse 1475 Titlum Tatlum Bayou (green house)
Friday 6 p.m.-midnight/Sat. 8 a.m.-midnight/Sun.8 a.m.-1 p.m.
(No fish will be weighed in after 1:00 p.m. Sunday)
Followed By Awards!!!!

ALL TPW RULES APPLY
ALL JUDGES DECISIONS ARE FINAL!!!!!!!!

Sign up Locations:

Moore Supply Co. 449 E. Plantation 
Clute, TX

Bayhouse 1475 Titlum Tatlum Bayou

For more Info:
David McMahan (979) 265-6159 (979) 849-3143 
Troy Tullos (979) 922-1898 (979) 239-8850
David Hawkins (979) 922-8569


----------



## cap'n saltgrass (May 18, 2005)

*update on entries*

over 140 entries so far, many more will sign up at the bayhouse. money should be very good considering the sponser contributions, come out if you can. hope to see ya'll there.


----------

